# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Diyarbakır'da Türk Bayrağı nasıl saklanıyor?

## bozok

*DİYARBAKIR’DA TüRK BAYRAğI NASIL SAKLANIYOR*


15.03.2010 

Diyarbakır’da Emniyet mensuplarının neden olduğu skandalların ardı arkası kesilmezken, bölgede Türk Bayrağı’nın içler acısı durumu da adeta yürekleri parçalıyor. *“Açılım”* iddiası ile ortaya çıkan AKP Hükümeti, Türk Bayrağı’nı bile layıkıyla koruyamıyor.

Daha birkaç gün önce Saadet Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ümer Vehbi Hatipoğlu’nun Diyarbakır Emniyeti’nin miting sırasında Türk Bayrağı açılmaması ve İstiklal Marşı’nın okunmamasını istediği yönündeki iddiaları kanımızı dondurmaya yetmişti. Ancak Diyarbakır’da fotoğraflara yansıyan manzara da bir başka acı gerçeği gözler önüne seriyor. *Fotoğraflarda da görüldü gibi kentte bulunan okulların çok büyük bölümünde okul bahçelerinin duvarları dikenli tellerle çevriliyor.*

Diyarbakır Valisi,* “Kürtçe”* tiyatro oyunlarında Osman Baydemir ile birlikte pozlar vererek* “AKP Açılımı”*na tam destek gösterilerinde bulunurken, okullardaki Türk Bayrakları direklere değil okul pencerelerinin kenarlarına yapılmış derme çatma gönderlere çekilebiliyor. Zira bayraklarımız, dışarıdan gelecek saldırılara karşı böyle güven altına alınabiliyor. Direklere çekilen bayrakların sık sık indirilerek yakılması, ortalık yerde bulunan Atatürk büstlerinin tahrip edilmesi üzerine okul yönetimleri de çareyi, bayrakları binaların yüksek katlarına yaptıkları garip gönderlere çekmekte bulmuş.




*Bölgedeki hassas durum dikkate alınsa da, kentte görev yapan güvenlik güçlerinin, yani birinci dereceden sorumluluk üstlenen Emniyet birimlerinin bayrakların korunması konusunda ortaya çıkan zaafı, ancak böyle bir usul ile bertaraf edilmek istenmiş.*

*Sözün özü; daha bayrağını bile korumayı başaramamış Diyarbakır Emniyeti’nin tartışmalı Taraf gazetesinde yazı yazan, mitinglerde Türk Bayrağı açtırmayan ve İstiklal Marşı’nı okutmayan yöneticileri, artık biraz daha ciddi yöntemlerle bölgedeki sıkıntıları aşmaya çalışmalıdır.* Gününü kurtarma çabası içindeki bürokrat mantığı ile hareket etmek yerine, *Gaffar Okkan* özverisi ve samimiyetiyle bölge insanına kucak açılarak bu içler acısı manzaraların ortadan kaldırılmaya çalışılması çok daha akılcı olacaktır.

İçişleri Bakanlığı bu tür inanılmaz uygulama ve davranışlara karşı tedbir almak zorunda olduğu gibi, bölgedeki görevlendirmelerini de yeniden gözden geçirmelidir. Aksi takdirde, ülke sınırları içinde bile Türk Bayrağı’nın korunmaya muhtaç bir hale getirilmesinden sorumlu olan yürütme, zaten çivisi gevşemiş olan bu ağır tablonun altında ezilecektir.


*Hakan Cem Işıklar
*Odatv.com



*NOT:* Eski Kültür Bakanı Agah Oktay Güner de Tercüman yazarı Lale şıvgın'a yaptığı açıklamada bazı illerde İstiklal Marşı’nın okutulmadığını söyledi.

*şıvgın’ın bu konudaki soruları ve Günerin cevapları şöyleydi;*

-Sayın Güner, Gazi üniversitesi'nde düzenlenen panelde yaptığınız konuşmada, "Türkiye'nin bazı illerinde İstiklal Marşı okunamaz hale gelmiştir" dediniz...

*Evet duyduğumuz kadarıyla bazı illerimizde İstiklal Marşı okunmuyor. Bu çok büyük bir acıdır. Temenni ederiz ki her yerde okunsun. Ama maalesef bazı ilerden gelen arkadaşlarımız o illerdeki okullarda İstiklal Marşının okunmadığını söylüyorlar.*

-Hangi illerden söz ediyorsunuz?

*Bu soruyu İçişleri Bakanımız cevaplasın. Devlet bu konuyu bizden daha iyi biliyor. Ayrıca bir siyasi partinin mensupları, "üocuklara Kürtçe öğretmezseniz sizi yarın yargılayıp mahkÃ»m edeceğiz" diyebiliyor. Bu ülkenin anayasası, İstiklal Marşını da, Türkçe'yi de belli hükümlere bağlamış. Türk milletinin dili Türkçe'dir. Bu konularda taviz verilemez. Bu tavizlerin faturası çok ağır olur. Emperyalizmin bugün Türkiye'de oynadığı politika Türkiye'yi bölmek ve küçültmektir. Bu tablo karşımızdayken buna imkan sağlayacak hareketlere girişmek son derece yanlıştır.* 


...

----------

